# Give me a Break!



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2007)

This was posted by Scott Reiber on the bbwarfield list and with the author's permission I got a cleaner version (the formating came out funny on warfield) and am posting it here.

------------------


> *Give Me a Break!!*
> 
> I know my brother Andrew Webb is well able to defend himself, but upon reading the Wilson inquisition I was completely amazed! Can he really turn a blind eye to so much in order to make these kinds of accusations? Give me a break!
> 
> ...


----------

